# Accuweathers prediction for Feb



## BayviewLawn (Sep 16, 2005)

Accuweather.com put out there Feb predictions and heres a little excerpt.

Below is the precipitation outlook for February. No region is likely to get heavy amounts of rain or snow. As a matter of fact, much of the nation will have a drier-than-normal month. The reason is the projected northwest-to-southeast orientation of the jetstream. A flow like that simply has trouble picking up much moisture. 

I LOVE my seasonal contracts!!payup


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

Why don't you kick my dog too while you are at it.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Accuweather.com is saying that my area will be much colder than in January, and that we will likely get a lot of snow, we'll see what happens


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

BayviewLawn said:


> Accuweather.com put out there Feb predictions and heres a little excerpt.
> 
> Below is the precipitation outlook for February. No region is likely to get heavy amounts of rain or snow. As a matter of fact, much of the nation will have a drier-than-normal month. The reason is the projected northwest-to-southeast orientation of the jetstream. A flow like that simply has trouble picking up much moisture.
> 
> I LOVE my seasonal contracts!!payup


I'm with you.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

mkwl said:


> Accuweather.com is saying that my area will be much colder than in January, and that we will likely get a lot of snow, we'll see what happens


same for ct but they all said it was going to be a cold and snowy and look what happend


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Accuweather also said we were going to get 1-3 inches from the last storm. Last time I checked it on 1/20 at 8:30pm it still said 1-3", and there was 4.5 on the ground. We ended up with over 12". I wouldnt bet the farm on Accuweather, there forecasting is about in line with the weather channel.
Todd


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

I know accuweather are on eof our sponsers but on the 8th of dec 2005 they said it was gonna be 54 and rain it was 26 and we got 9 inches of snow


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Accuweather has been saying cold and snowy for the northeast for the past three years.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

From all the sites I watch, Accuweather is always the most off. The only time they get it close is the day of the storm when they post snow fall amounts. Weather unederground has been much closer...at least for my area.


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

:realmad:THIS SUCKS!


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

They cant predict the weather days in advance , let alone a couple weeks before. Just be ready......


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

jt5019 said:


> Accuweather has been saying cold and snowy for the northeast for the past three years.


*How about it!! They always forecast something major for the East coast. I think their batting average is one of the worst in the league!!! *


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

T-MAN said:


> Accuweather also said we were going to get 1-3 inches from the last storm. Last time I checked it on 1/20 at 8:30pm it still said 1-3", and there was 4.5 on the ground. We ended up with over 12". I wouldnt bet the farm on Accuweather, there forecasting is about in line with the weather channel.
> Todd


IM WITH YOU ON THAT ONE !!!!


----------

